# making black powder



## oldmurph58 (Feb 8, 2014)

In my state you can use a .22 or shotgun to hunt, but i can use my muzzleloader all season long, and I just like shooting them. I just got a .50 cal r.e.a.l. bullet mold and found a ton of vids on you tube for making black powder. My question is it legal? I dont want the leo's poundin on my door at 3 a.m.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Ok, I'm a little unknowing on the subject of muzzleloaders. Why can't you use the smokeless powders that are commercially available, such as pyrodex? Are these less explosive, thus reducing velocity? I hope someone can educate me on this.


Not trying to post jack.


----------



## oldmurph58 (Feb 8, 2014)

Well i've been useing triple seven pellets. Cabelas site says pyrodex is safe for muzzle loaders too. Smokeless powder for modern ammo will blow up my guns, I've never tried it. The home made blackpowder, i guess, is very cheap. i found a site that said its legal to make, but how much can I trust the net? The bullets are about a buck a round. I'm gonna try casting my own. 
The 209 primers are faily cheap about 44 bucks for 500 at cabela's. I'm looking to find a cheap way to have fun at the range. I think I'll stick with pellet's and sabots for hunting. I found a site to get the plastic sabots for about 10 bucks for 50


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Muzzle loaders are pretty fun because of the variation of powder loading you can do. Every one is always trying to load to the hottest load possible when you can have a lot of fun shooting at 40 and 50 grains of powder. 
A 35 grain sabot on the end of a 2514 arrow and 25 grains of powder makes a neet arrow launcher. 120 grains of tripple fffg in a 54 caliber will crack your forehead open for eight internal and twelve external stitches between your eyes.

Lots of fun to be had with a muzzle gun.


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

From what I know its legal but its all about the amount you have on hand and the formulations of it.(not to close to HE)


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

sparkyprep said:


> Ok, I'm a little unknowing on the subject of muzzleloaders. Why can't you use the smokeless powders that are commercially available, such as pyrodex? Are these less explosive, thus reducing velocity? I hope someone can educate me on this.
> 
> Not trying to post jack.


Pyrodex and Triple 7 aren't really smokeless powders, they are black powder substitutes and they work well in an inline muzzle loader. Pyrodex has been around a long time and should work well in just about any muzzleloader in it's powder form, the pellets may or may not. I like the idea of making my own black powder but that's a hobby I can't get into right now, just too many damn irons in the fire. I am very interested to hear how it turns out though.

-Infidel


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Go to powder inc and they will mail you all the REAL blackpowder you need, unless you live in a communist controlled blue state.

I use traditional BP arms and won't even consider using 777 pyodex or similar subs. I want my gun to fire when the hammer hits the striker or cap.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Pyrodex RS works well. I used it in my TC Renegade 54 cal with patch and ball,and it works well in my TC Black Diamond 50 cal


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

I know I'm old, but I learned how to make black powder in the third grade; IN SCHOOL. 
.
Totally different country back then.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

It's perfectly legal. You can buy the ingredients on E-Bay. Brushhippie on YouTube probably has the best video on how to make it.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> Go to powder inc and they will mail you all the REAL blackpowder you need, unless you live in a communist controlled blue state.
> 
> I use traditional BP arms and won't even consider using 777 pyodex or similar subs. I want my gun to fire when the hammer hits the striker or cap.


I've been considering buying one of the CVA kits for a while now just to play with it, that I would load with real blackpowder. I keep the inline for hunting and it works great with the Triple 7 and a 209 primer, accurate too.

-Infidel


----------



## oldmurph58 (Feb 8, 2014)

i have 3 cva's i like em


----------

